# Anyone got time for an embie dance?



## Dorris

Hi there all!

Well, Ive now got my 2 embies on board. They were grade 3/3 - 7 cell (both of them) which the embryologist said was very good. 4 is best isnt it and there isnt much difference between the two apparently.

So  girls, if you have any energy please spare a little time for a embie dance for me ))

Im so nervous......................

Saski - just wondering how youre getting on? Hope all good with you. x


----------



## bluebabe

congrats on being pupo dorriss, heres a little dance for you                                                  spinspinspin


----------



## daisy-may

heres one from me ....  


                           









whoo ... come on !!!!!!!!!!!! 




BRING ON THE BABIES !!!!!!!!!!!


daisy xxxx


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Hi Dorris,

No there is not much between grade 3 and 4.  I currently have a 3/4 and two 3's on a 3 day transfer, testing tomorrow.   

Seeing all that dancing can't help but bring a smile to my face, lovely jubly. 

Nat.


----------



## Dorris

Thanks Girls!!!!

Loving the dances  

Nat Im v excited for you. How do you feel? Ill say a little   for you. Sounds like theres a good chance seeing as they have put 3 good ones back in. Could it be triplets?

Ooooooh, good luck. x 

George


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## bluebabe

luv luv luv it!!!

good luck with testing tomorrow natalie, i'll say a little prayer for you sweetheart


----------



## kitten77




----------



## Dizzy Dee

*Dorris* Wanted to join in on the dancing    

         and a few jumps and baby rolls

        

Dizzy -( August/September cycle buddies)


----------



## Saski72

Hi George!

I have been wondering how you are doing...well done on your egg transfer!!! You are going to be lucky      

This 2ww is almost unbearable isn't it! how are you feeling?, I am up and down like a yo yo.

I am meant to do a PG test on Friday but I am going to do one later today as  cannot bear the suspense any longer.

I hope you are OK        

I shall let you know of my early outcome!

Loads of love
Saski xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dorris

Hi Saski,

I really dont blame you - Im gonna do the same - definitely the day before. Ive got work on the Monday Im due to test (teacher) and I just couldnt face going in having just found out it was negative. As you can prob tell Im not feeling so positive today - so thanks for those positive vibes.

Its mad isnt it - I just wish and pray that I am lucky. It feels like Im removed from the normal world and living in a bubble. So up and down its untrue!

Did you have any pain? Ive got like mild period pain today - which is what I think is making me feel neg. 

Good luck Saski - Ive got everything crossed for you and Im sending you lots of   - let us know - but remember if its not positive thats not it  

George


----------



## Dorris

Ladies - loving the embie dance variations - might have to choose a best one!
Theyve really made me smile. x


----------



## Nathalie 2010

It's a negative for me today   

Nat


----------



## Saski72

Hi George!

That is such a true description...I am in a bubble too.

I can't really quite believe this and I still don't feel as though I can be excited but I did the test and it was BFP...I am meant to test on day 18 after EC and it is day 15 today, I have read that the trigger injections can give a false positive so I should really wait til Friday I suppose...I don't know?!!!!!! Am I actually pregnant?!!! goodness knows, I shall be patient and wait  

Yes, me too I have had pains in my stomach and the last few days I have had pains higher up down both sides of my whole stomach and I woke up with stabbing pains in one of my boobs over the weekend. So don't feel negative hun, this blooming IVF makes you think all sorts are going on...I'm sure it is gradually sending me crazy  

Thank you for your positivity     

I will keep you updated.

With all the best wishes and magical happenings sending your way     

Saski xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dorris

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think you are - I mean thats far more likely than a false positive!!!! I am soooooo excited for you. How amazing - I bet you didnt sleep last night at all. WHAT A HIGH!!!

So have you tested again today? I think you should, if its still positive (which it will be) you def are, must be! Can you believe it??!!

Sening you lots more positive vibes     and of course     and thanks so much for your reassurance too, I feel better now.

Looking forward to the update

George


----------



## Dorris

Hi Saski,

Well Im hoping now that youre officially pregnant?   Fabulouso news 

Sending more     and  

Look forward to your update

George xx


----------



## Dorris

Whoop Whoop Whoop        

OMG Such fantastic news, enjoy every minute of it. It will all be ok, youll have no problems and this time 9 months youll be holding your beautiful baby. So happy for you. Have you added your news to the testing thread? Love to see those BFPs!
Will you carry on coming on here? Id love to hear how its all going.

Im due to test on the 6th - a week Monday but I might do it on the Sunday. I have got a mild af pain but not thinking about it too much. I   I have as much luck as you. 

Do you kind me asking how old you are? I was thinking from the 72 bit that you might be a similar age to me - or have I asked you this before? Doh

Have a lovely lovely evening xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
George


----------



## Dorris

Ah thanks Saski.

I will stay   - I was the one telling you the new positive was the new negative! How fab would that be - both to get bfp!

Just a few months between us yes!! That makes me feel even more like Im gonna be lucky too.

Catch up soon, look after yourself.



George x


----------



## Dorris

Hi Saski,

Im ok thanks, feeling v negative and convinced its bfn now. Have resigned myself to it, which isnt good I know! Its cos Im getting the mild af pains on and off and Im convinced if I wasnt taking cyclogest Id be on af now.  

I would be exactly the same as you - worried sick and very impatient. I suppose you have to think of it as a v long road and the further along you get the better your chances of getting to the end. I know thats a bit crap but chances are youll be fine and this time in 4 weeks youll feel so much better. With your luck this time I am so sure its going to be good for you. Ill keep everything crossed and  .

Keep me posted  

Love

George x


----------



## Wraakgodin

sending you all loads of                            

Sue


----------

